# Raising litter using Puppy Cultures!



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

So we were introduced to Puppy Culture by our breeder before Aria had her puppies. I decided that with all my free time (because I've taken the summer off to raise these babies) that I would commit 100% to the suggestions from the Puppy Cultures DVDs. 

Puppies are 5.5 weeks old now and we have followed the guidelines as close as possible from day 0. The confidence and calm patient temperaments I am seeing is blowing me away. Yesterday, a very unexpected test was presented to them and I was the victim of the event. As I was walking passed their pen, i crashed into the end table(I'm very clumsy) which had glass bottles and a cup full of pencils on it. Needless to say, between the sudden loud crashes and my agonizing squeals, it was a pretty terrorizing startling event. As I turned around, I expected to see puppies running for their lives, hiding under blankets, crying for their mommy! But instead, I had 3 little faces right behind me--staring at me with looks of concern and curiosity, while the rest snoozed on. This was such an achievement! Not a single puppy was alarmed by the commotion and were more interested in investigating the situation. Although I lay broken on the floor in a heap of my own humility, I was proud and excited to see the puppy culture methods are working towards raising these little bundles of joy (and terror) into strong, confident and happy dogs!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you are okay! Those puppies sound like rock stars in the making. Good for you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the Puppy Culture program! I used it to raise my last litter and will for the next, too.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I hope you are okay! Those puppies sound like rock stars in the making. Good for you.



Thank you! I'm totally ok, I hurt myself all the time lol I was just more excited for their reaction lol


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Impressive. I have not heard of Puppy Cultures before. I'd like to know more for sure!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

kontiki said:


> Impressive. I have not heard of Puppy Cultures before. I'd like to know more for sure!


Www.puppyculture.com

Very interesting


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL I am such a natural klutz that her program would be a natural for me, too .

Just hope you are safe and well, and clearly, your Spoo puppies are topnotch!!!! !

I LOVE her first book and it clued me in to so much in my boy who had never wanted to change homes but was forced to. She is a gift to people like me .


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Originally Posted by kontiki 
"Impressive. I have not heard of Puppy Cultures before. I'd like to know more for sure!"



hunny518 said:


> Www.puppyculture.com
> Very interesting


I just spent a couple of hours checking this program out, and then going to the pages that show the map with breeders that use their Puppy Culture program. A couple of the links are broken. It would be wonderful to see more Poodle breeders on their map.

It looks like there will be a Puppy Culture program in Michigan in March of 2017.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

kontiki said:


> Originally Posted by kontiki
> "Impressive. I have not heard of Puppy Cultures before. I'd like to know more for sure!"
> 
> 
> ...



There are a lot more breeders who are using her program then what is listed on the site. I'm not listed yet and neither is my breeder. A good place to find breeders who are using this program is on the FB page


----------

